# battery question



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been having awful battery life lately, on gb stock, miui, cm7, apex, hexen, angelrom, liquid, everything. currently I've noticed that once battery goes from full to somewhere around 70 something, it jumps down to 40 something..I tried calibrating it several times and did it as instructions said to the T. And still messes up...any ideas?!?!


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

How long have you had your phone?? And is it the original battery??

Batteries eventually do wear out and won't hold charges, as the cells degrade over time. Even lithium ion batteries do. It's surprising in a phone, as they're supposed to last for a few years, but you might just have a bad one.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Wakelock? Low signal?


----------

